# Heavy oil consumption



## kdowney50 (Aug 10, 2008)

I have a 2005 Altima with 75K miles. It has suddenly started consuming a quart of oil every 500 miles! I have parked it over clean paper overnight: no spots. The spark plugs are clean and indicate a good combustion. There is no oil (that I can see) in the coolant. There is no oil on the block, transmission or under carriage that I can find. In a word, I'm stumped! Any one else have a similar experience? Any ideas?


----------



## metro273 (Sep 16, 2005)

Do you have a 2.5 or a 3.5?
Pretty much both of these engines have oc problems...:loser:
Hope you have an extended warranty too.


----------



## kdowney50 (Aug 10, 2008)

I have the 2.5L engine. But I have no extended warranty. Any clue as to the cause of this sudden oil consumption?

I have been reading about a Pre-catalyst problem with '02 and '03 models. However, scored cylinder walls would produce blue smoke and fouled plugs and I have neither.


----------



## rogoman (Dec 16, 2004)

A good way to test for oil burning is to first fully warm up the motor. Stand behind the car. Have someone rev the motor to 4,000 RPM and hold at that RPM for about 15 seconds. If you see a lot of blue smoke come out of the tailpipe, the motor is burning excessive oil.

It's possible that the valve stem seals are worn; if so, the motor will burn the oil when it's cold, then after it's fully warmed up the oil burning will generally stop.


----------

